#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  Soft skill Trainer & Resume Writer

## eeshsilpa

Hi,<br><br>I am a Soft Skill Trainer and a Resume Writer. I had 7 yrs experience as a HR in a Multinational Company. If any one is looking for Soft Skill Training, Interview Preparation, Mock Interviews and Resume Writing ( Represents Yourself); Contact me on eesh_silpa[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].co.in<br><br>Regards<br>Silpa





  Similar Threads: Skill Development Program And Training , Skill Development Courses Mechanical Engineering Resume/CV Template - Sample Mechanical Engineer Resume/CV All electrical engineering books  by best writer Excel VBA 24-Hour Trainer

----------

